# oleacc.dll missing???



## oliive (Aug 19, 2006)

Hallo  

When I start win98 alert box pops out? that oleacc.dll is missing.

What should I do?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you can download the dll file from..
http://www.5starsupport.com/info/dll.htm
Save to C:\windows\system
Once downloaded you may have to register dll file.
Click start>run>type.cmd..then at command type...regsvr32 oleacc.dll
Click ok>enter..it should then say dll file has been registered.


----------

